# implements



## bandy (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen implements und extends?
Dass mit extends geerbt wird ist mir bekannt, aber mit implements macht es doch auch nichts anderes?:bahnhof:

Und handelt es sich bei Begriffen Schnitstelle, Interface und Listener um dasselbe?:bahnhof:

Danke!


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Mai 2010)

extends - von einer Klasse erben
implements - ein Interface implementieren

Bei Schnittelle, Interface schon, bei Listener nicht.


----------



## bandy (14. Mai 2010)

und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen implementieren und erben?:bahnhof:
Man kann doch auch von einer Schnittstelle erben, oder?:bahnhof:


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Mai 2010)

lesen:

Java ist auch eine Insel – 6.7 Vererbung
Java ist auch eine Insel – 6.11 Schnittstellen


----------



## tuttle64 (14. Mai 2010)

bandy hat gesagt.:


> was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen implements und extends?




Eine Subklasse kann nur eine Superklasse erweitern, aber mehrere Interfaces implementieren. Das ermöglicht eine 'eingeschränkte' Mehrfachvererbung.


----------



## newbie2009 (14. Mai 2010)

ja du kannst halt mit implements von mehrern interfaces erben.
wenn du von einem interface erbst , musst du alle methoden von diesem wieder implementieren .

interfaces dienen dazu, um verbindungen zwischen klassen zu erstellen, die keinen direkten bezug zueinander haben.

aber am besten du liest ma bissl im inet rum


----------



## tuttle64 (14. Mai 2010)

bandy hat gesagt.:


> und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen implementieren und erben?:bahnhof:
> Man kann doch auch von einer Schnittstelle erben, oder?:bahnhof:




Beim Erben ist die Funktionalität in der Superklasse schon implementiert und wird so übernommen. Sofern nicht als final deklariert, kannst Du auch hier die Methoden überschreiben. Bei einer Schnittstelle gehst Du eine Art Vertrag mit dem Interface ein, dass Du seine Methoden implementieren wirst. Das Interface legt nur fest, was zu implementieren ist, nicht aber wie. Als Beispiel sei hier das Interface ActionListener erwähnt, welches eine Methode actionPerformed(ActionEvent) besitzt, welche bei einem implements ActionListener auch codiert werden muss.

What Is an Interface? (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Object-Oriented Programming Concepts)


----------

